# OpenVPN two tap and stp



## StreamThreader (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi,
I have a four FreeBSD gateway connected each other through internet.
And on each side i have a VPN server.

Side 01 (VPN server behind two gateways)
<<Bridge0>>
[tap0] OpenVPN (stp enabled)
[tap1] OpenVPN (stp enabled)
[vlan4] Local net

Side 02 (VPN server behind two gateways)
<<Bridge0>>
[tap0] OpenVPN (stp enabled)
[tap1] OpenVPN (stp enabled)
[rl0] Local net

Ethernet not work on this configuration.
If i disable -stp, all work but after few second, i have loop.
If i remove one openvpn interface tap from bridge, all good (loop not exist).
This configuration can't handshake a root id for STP.
Or i can't use vlan and rl0 without STP enable ?
I can't find good documentation about STP in FreeBSD.

My target is a failover OpenVPN connection by using two ISP on each side.


----------



## VladiBG (Jun 12, 2018)

Why you are using bridging instead of routing?


----------



## StreamThreader (Jun 13, 2018)

I need one seamless ethernet network on two point, i see in Link Aggregation way instead STP.


----------

